# Customer texts you to leave food at the door. (postmates)



## Uberdriver2710

Do you leave it? I feel funny because I would not eat food after an hour of sitting at room temperature. Food poisoning sucks!!!

Not sure of postmates policy on this.

thoughts?


----------



## surlywynch

Grandma left food on the back of the stove for hours, even days. I never got sick, and that was in the olden golden days before preservatives and food additives.


----------



## Uberdriver2710

surlywynch said:


> Grandma left food on the back of the stove for hours, even days. I never got sick, and that was in the olden golden days before preservatives and food additives.


uhh beavis...the stove is a bit different than someone's doorstep...silly


----------



## 68350

I don't do delivery, but it seems to me they might be looking for a free lunch... "huh? no one delivered my order... refund my money!"


----------



## forqalso

68350 said:


> I don't do delivery, but it seems to me they might be looking for a free lunch... "huh? no one delivered my order... refund my money!"


That's why you save the text.


----------



## Uberdriver2710

forqalso said:


> That's why you save the text.


What text?


----------



## surlywynch

Actually the cool concrete on the door steps might keep the food fresher, longer than sitting on the back of the warm stove. You don't have enough faith in modern food production!


----------



## Jc.

Tell them you left it there, take a picture of it and then take it back, free lunch


----------



## Uberdriver2710

surlywynch said:


> Actually the cool concrete on the door steps might keep the food fresher, longer than sitting on the back of the warm stove. You don't have enough faith in modern food production!


did a google search...2 hours is the Safe time for food at room temperature (danger zone).

Looks like I'll be handing the food over to a person... Only.


----------



## forqalso

Uberdriver2710 said:


> What text?


The text you mentioned in the title of this thread.


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler

Several of my customers make the same kind of request on DoorDash & UberEats. Usually it has to do with excitable dogs in the house who go nuts over strangers knocking on the door or ringing the doorbell, or perhaps said actions can be PTSD triggers for a few. In both cases, the customer picks it up within 5-10 minutes after you drop it off, so there's no food quality risks.

If you do get such a request, go ahead and leave the food on the doorstep , text the customer a photo of the food left on the doorstep with a short note saying that you are leaving the delivery in xxx location per instructions, and complete the delivery.

The delivery services can log calls and texts made through their number masking services in addition to logging GPS locations at pickup & dropoff, so they can prove you did go to their location to attempt to hand over the food. I've never had trouble with such dropoffs; in fact, I have to do this at least once a night doing late night UberEATS deliveries on Fridays & Saturdays (especially after 2 AM!)


----------



## ironbelle

I had a Postmates cx put a comment to "ring the doorbell and leave the food on the porch". Since I send a short pre-made text before I deliver, she replied to leave the food on the porch and I save the text message. I've covered.


----------



## Ted L.

Does Uber's text forwarding service support images?


----------

